# Hello Kitty I Mean Kirsty.



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

One from this afternoon.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Do you need anyone to carry your kit around?


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn!!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Hello


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nice 

Do you need a driver?!?!

I think I need to pay more attention on how to work my camera! :lol:

:thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lighthouse in distance certainly blurred...:lol:
Nice location ..oh and model... Like Hello Kitty...


----------



## Derek Mc (Jun 27, 2006)

And we bother detailing cars,,,,,,,,,,, why,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, she needs a good clay bar'ing surely,,,,


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

is it me or her legs are just awful?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

tzotzo said:


> is it me or her legs are just awful?


Sorry but that is taboo you can not make derogatory comments on models,
Its a photography thing im afraid...


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

there are some complimentary comments though.
sorry if I insulted someone in any way.


----------



## G51 NAV (Jan 14, 2007)

tzotzo said:


> is it me or her legs are just awful?


You're too picky by far lol. Perhaps you're lucky enough to be so good looking you can afford to be though  Me? If it's got a pulse and a p***y I have to shove it on my 'possibles' list.

Great photograph.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

james_death said:


> Lighthouse in distance certainly blurred...:lol:
> Nice location ..oh and model... Like Hello Kitty...


Theres a lighthouse?


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Heres one without legs lol


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

wow......


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Om nom!


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

:argie:


----------



## Andy_Wigan (Jan 4, 2008)

Second one is much better than the first in my opinion. Much better _wanting to see more_ glamour pose. First was abit too posed for me, but this is much much better - could easily be magazine quality :thumb:

If I had to be picky, the only things Id say i'd do is to get rid of the little patches on light on her face - one just on her right cheek and the other above her right eye. But, that is being picky and completely my opinion.

But, that is a superb photo. Great pose, composition, light, less distacting background etc. Well done that man :thumb::thumb:


----------



## turboyamaha (Nov 18, 2010)

Damn!!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

On Second Pic...You could not get a lower angle?? Mind you that would get a ban...:lol:

Why should a heal be coming out her But.... Oh i Know... oh better leave it there.

Is everyone concentrating on photo quality which looks great....

What you mean you didnt notice the light house i thought that was the shot been framed between the legs...:lol:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

tzotzo said:


> there are some complimentary comments though.
> sorry if I insulted someone in any way.


Its easily done and not having a go just saying as much to warn others, heck i made the mistake once never again.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Post more


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

Andy_Wigan said:


> Second one is much better than the first in my opinion. Much better _wanting to see more_ glamour pose. First was abit too posed for me, but this is much much better - could easily be magazine quality :thumb:
> 
> If I had to be picky, the only things Id say i'd do is to get rid of the little patches on light on her face - one just on her right cheek and the other above her right eye. But, that is being picky and completely my opinion.
> 
> But, that is a superb photo. Great pose, composition, light, less distacting background etc. Well done that man :thumb::thumb:


^^ this. Nothing more, nothing less.

Bret


----------



## PeteO (Aug 22, 2010)

More More More!!!!!!!!!!!! :doublesho


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Well I would not kick her out of bed on a frosty morning.

Nice pics.


----------



## Leo19 (Mar 9, 2011)

nice work! more of this on DW please!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Oooooo on the left are the white cliffs of dover nice :thumb:


----------

